# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  حصـــر مساهمات الأعضاء في كيس الصــــائم

## امام اباتي

*250ج فاعل خير
1000ج فاعل خير
540ج فاعل خير
300 ريال فاعل خير
500ج فاعل خير
10 ج احمر مكة 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تقبل الله منكم وفي ميزان الحسنات ان شاء الله
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نسأل الله لهم الجزاء الحسن وفي ميزان حسناتهم وقال سبحانه: ((فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا وَأَنفِقُوا خَيْراً لِّأَنفُسِكُمْ وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ))[التغابن:16].
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*تفاعل ضعيف جداً . . .  الناس ما يترددوا أي حاجة بتعين مهما قلت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يجعلها في موازين حسناتكم جميعا


الجود بالموجود والجنيه فوق الجنيه يعمل الكثير
فلا تترددوا كما قال عمنا الحوشابي في المساهمة باي مبلغ مهما كان صغيرا او كبيرا
والنواية كما قالوا اهلنا بتسند الزير

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*باذن الله تصلك المساهمه ياامام

وربنا يوفقك في فعل عمل الخير
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

* فووووووووووق
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 17
‏محمد قمر الأنبياء, ‏Deimos, ‏عباس التنقر, ‏ابن ادريس, ‏مرتضي دياب, ‏مريخابي كسلاوي, ‏الحوشابي, ‏امام اباتي, ‏حوته 1, ‏فراس الشفيع, ‏معتصم الصايم, ‏محمد سيف الإسلام, ‏سيف الدين المقبول, ‏ezzeo, ‏zalnoon, ‏محمد النادر, ‏سليمان الحكيم
*

----------


## خالد ابو عمر الاحمر

*يا باتي  رسل رقمك في رساله خاصه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد ابو عمر الاحمر
					

يا باتي  رسل رقمك في رساله خاصه





راجع الخـــــــــاص
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*10 ج احمر مكة هذا جهد المقل لكن لابد منه 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

10 ج احمر مكة هذا جهد المقل لكن لابد منه 





في ميزان الحسنات يا أحمر مكـــــــة
والجود بالموجود
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تم استلام 50ج من فاعل خير
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تم استلام 100ج من فاعل خير

*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*نسأل الله أن يتقبل منكم  ورمضان على الابواب  ولكل من يريد المساهمة فى هذا العمل الخيرى داخل السعوديه  ده حساب           بنك الراجحى ---  128608010126685        النابلسى عبدالسلام محمد          ج 0500321858              على  أن يتم تحويلها فـــورا للأخ / إمـــــــام
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

نسأل الله أن يتقبل منكم  ورمضان على الابواب  ولكل من يريد المساهمة فى هذا العمل الخيرى داخل السعوديه  ده حساب           بنك الراجحى ---  128608010126685        النابلسى عبدالسلام محمد          ج 0500321858              على  أن يتم تحويلها فـــورا للأخ / إمـــــــام






*

----------


## لعوتة

*في الطريق
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

في الطريق




ماتتاخر
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إســتلمت  500 ريال سعودى من فاعل خـــــــــــــــير
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*نتمنى من جميع الراغبين في المساهمة الاسراع حتى يتم التجهيز قبل رمضان المعظم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

نتمنى من جميع الراغبين في المساهمة الاسراع حتى يتم التجهيز قبل رمضان المعظم






*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					





اسعجلوا يا اخونا 
دا عمل خير
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( من فطر صائما كان له مثل اجره غير انه لا ينقص من اجر الصائم شيئا )

             صححه الالبانى
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 4 (2 من الأعضاء و 2 زائر)

امام اباتي, نادرالداني
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إستلمت 100 ريال من فاعل خــــــــــير  بارك الله فيه
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إجمالى المبلغ المستلم حتى اللحظه 600 ريال سعودى نسأل الله أن يتقبل منهم وأن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتهم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

إجمالى الميلغ المستلم حتى اللحظه  600 ريال سعودى  نسأل الله أن يتقبل منهم وأن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتهم





في ميزان الحسنات ان شاء الله
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*فووووووق
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الاخوة الاكارم اهل الداخل و فى الداخل اهل المنبر الكرام لنكن عمليين لان الوقت زاحم كتير بل اصبح اكثر من ضيق لذا ارجو من الاخوان بالداخل الاجتهاد بقدر المستطاع على التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع بشئ من الهمة والاهتمام فقد إختصكم هذا البوست للقيام بما هو خير لكم :
(( إن لله عباداً اختصهم بقضاء حوائج الناس،حببهم إلى الخير،وحبب الخير إليهم،هم الآمنون من عذاب الله يوم القيامة )) 


*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

الاخوة الاكارم اهل الداخل و فى الداخل اهل المنبر الكرام لنكن عمليين لان الوقت زاحم كتير بل اصبح اكثر من ضيق لذا ارجو من الاخوان بالداخل الاجتهاد بقدر المستطاع على التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع بشئ من الهمة والاهتمام فقد إختصكم هذا البوست للقيام بما هو خير لكم :
(( إن لله عباداً اختصهم بقضاء حوائج الناس،حببهم إلى الخير،وحبب الخير إليهم،هم الآمنون من عذاب الله يوم القيامة )) 





2222222222
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تم استلام مبلغ 600 ريال سعودى من فاعلي خييييييييييييييير

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*نرجو من جميع الأعضاء الاسراع فى المساهمة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

نرجو من جميع الأعضاء الاسراع فى المساهمة




222222222
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تم استلام مبلغ 15ج من فاعل خيييييييير
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 43
‏مريخابي كسلاوي,  ‏الحوشابي,  ‏Deimos,  ‏فراس الشفيع,  ‏مرتضي دياب,  ‏عباس التنقر,  ‏سليمان الحكيم,  ‏محمد قمر الأنبياء,  ‏سامرين,  ‏معتصم الصايم,  ‏عبد المنعم خليفة,  ‏القطانى,  ‏musab aljak,  ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,  ‏خالد ابو عمر الاحمر,  ‏KING1,  ‏الصفوه22,  ‏حفيدة سيده فرح, ‏اللجنة الفنية,  ‏هشام احمدموسى,  ‏حودا,  ‏لعوتة,  ‏ود الدمام,  ‏ود محمد على,  ‏مريخي معاصر,  ‏ابن ادريس,  ‏احمد الحلفاوى,  ‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,  ‏نادرالداني,  ‏محمد النادر,  ‏سيف الدين المقبول,  ‏DERNA,  ‏الدلميت,  ‏KOLA MOHAMMED,  ‏ezzeo,  ‏حوته 1,  ‏نابلسى المريخابى, ‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد,  ‏ibrahim rahma allha,  ‏zalnoon,  ‏احمر مكة,  ‏محمد سيف الإسلام,  ‏امام اباتي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الجود بالموجود
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*فووووووق
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

فووووووق





تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااني حبة
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*Up Up Up
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------

